# Risveglio remoto [OT]

## pistodj

Salve ho un problema che nn so nemmeno se posso risolvere...

Ho un router con un pc ipoteticamente spento. esiste la possibilita che io da internet lo possa accendere?? se si come??cosa devo configurare??

la mia scheda di rete e' la seguente:

Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

Grazie!!

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *pistodj wrote:*   

> Salve ho un problema che nn so nemmeno se posso risolvere...
> 
> Ho un router con un pc ipoteticamente spento. esiste la possibilita che io da internet lo possa accendere?? se si come??cosa devo configurare??
> 
> la mia scheda di rete e' la seguente:
> ...

 

teoricamente la tua scheda supporta WOL, o almeno... il chipset lo supporta, poi resta da vedere se il costruttora ha implementato tutte le feature del chip...

dovresti trovarlo sulle specifiche, e vedere sulla scheda il connettore che è a 3 pin, simile a quello a cui colleghi il cavo di interfaccia audio del lettori cd

----------

## mouser

Esiste una cosa chiamata wakeup on lan però (almeno il software che ho visto io) richiedeva oltra alla "raggiungibilità" del pc da wakeuppare, anche il fatto di essere nella stessa subnet, e dovevi specificare il MACaddress.

Mi spiace ma di più non so dirti.

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

In questo link trovi informazione sul WOL per la tua scheda:

http://www.realtek.com.tw/products/products1-2.aspx?modelid=6

----------

## pistodj

in effeti la scheda di rete ha un cavo femmina con tre entrate (che nn ho ancora collegato alla scheda madre asus a7v333)

cmq una volta che l'avro' collegata che devo fare?

----------

## gutter

Comincia col vedere se questo ti può servire:

```

*  net-misc/wol [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.7.1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 435 kB

      Homepage:    http://ahh.sourceforge.net/wol/

      Description: wol implements Wake On LAN functionality in a small program. It wakes up hardware that is Magic Packet compliant.

      License:     GPL-2
```

Anche se da quello che ho capito dovresti vedere se il router può mandare un Magic Packet al tuo pc, ma credo che questa ipotesi sia molto remota.

----------

## pistodj

scusa la mia ignoranza ma nn capisco come installare i pacchetti masked... in teoria nn con emerge... (correggimi se sbaglio o dico castronerie)

scarico il targz e lo intallo con i sorgenti?

----------

## Tiro

trovo interessante questo post https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-54909-highlight-etherwake.html

----------

## mouser

 *pistodj wrote:*   

> scusa la mia ignoranza ma nn capisco come installare i pacchetti masked... in teoria nn con emerge... (correggimi se sbaglio o dico castronerie)
> 
> scarico il targz e lo intallo con i sorgenti?

 

Per il pacchetto masked, tu hai il nomefile.versione maskerata e dai

```

# echo "nomefile ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

```

Ovviamente puoi sostituire ~x86 con la tua architettura!

Ti consiglio di dare una lettura a https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-225737.html

alias: Cercare prima di postare!!!!!  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## pistodj

OK, grazie mille!!

Pero' nn capisco come collegare il cavo della mia scheda di rete per il wol dato che la mia a7v333 nel manuale che ho scaricato viene fatto riferimento solo per le usb(pg 25) avete idea di dove posso collegare il cavo per il wol della scheda di rete??

Grazie

----------

## stefanonafets

Il Wake up On Lan NON funziona in una rete INTERNET ma solo in una INTRANET (mi pare che sia un problema di filtraggio dei pacchetti di broadcast da parte dei router dei provider, ma nn vorrei dire una ca**ata...).

Se nn sbaglio esiste un modo per WOL tramite internet, ma non mi ricordo assolutamente ne tecnica ne procedure ne link.

google it

----------

## Flonaldo

 *stefanonafets wrote:*   

> Il Wake up On Lan NON funziona in una rete INTERNET ma solo in una INTRANET (mi pare che sia un problema di filtraggio dei pacchetti di broadcast da parte dei router dei provider, ma nn vorrei dire una ca**ata...).
> 
> Se nn sbaglio esiste un modo per WOL tramite internet, ma non mi ricordo assolutamente ne tecnica ne procedure ne link.
> 
> google it

 

a dire il vero funziona anche su internet!

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

una volt su windows usavo un programmino che mi permetteva di fare il wake on lan inviando dei pacchetti specifici alla scheda di rete, naturalmente devevo prima aver predisposto il bios del pc per "svegliarsi" al segnale.. mi chiedevo se era possibile farlo anche da linux, ma con quale tool?

e poi come li spengo / riavvio? devo per forza avviare una sessione remota? non so bene... oppure esiste qualcosa di più semplice?

grazie

----------

## lavish

Fare una ricerca nel forum prima di postare?   :Evil or Very Mad: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-301778-highlight-wake+lan.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-262754-start-0.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-244245-highlight-wake+lan.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-193445-start-0.html

----------

## gutter

[MOD] Ho fatto il merge del thread di Ciccio Bueo con questo. [/MOD]

Come suggerito da lavish per favore cerchiamo prima di postare

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

si per carità.. tutti link che stavo leggendo, ma non ho trovato nulla sullo spegnimento.... qualche consiglio?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

volendo puoi creare un programma che funziona con la stessa logica di wol: in questo caso però il PC è già acceso e quindi tutto si fa +semplice: udp potrebbe esser sufficiente.

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

come fosse uno script che si collega -> spegne?

mi sembra ottimo...  quindi cerco documentazione relativa all'uso della shell via lan? sarebbe meglio creare un utente apposito per fare questa cosa sul client da spegnere?

grazie

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Io pensavo ad un semplice server scritto in C che sta in ascolto: i parametri sarebbero passabili da linea di comando

----------

## gutter

Moved from Italian to Off Topic.

----------

